# old thermometer shelter called a hazen thermometer shelter



## carolinanewbe (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an old set of plans (1920s) for a hazen thermometer shelter that was used by the national weather service from the late 1800s till the 1960s

The bottom half of the shelter is no problem, but the ornamental top is a "cutaway" drawing/view that i need help in getting measurements and a better understanding of.

Can anyone help me make a better drawing of it ? or recommend someone or a company that can produce better plans of the ornamental top ?

thanks

cnb


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

I found this online, it has a couple of photos, so it should be pretty easy to scale off of that to figure out the exact size for the top of the house.

http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php?topic=45468.0

Looks like they just used 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth for the screen.


----------



## carolinanewbe (Aug 6, 2010)

i put those photos up there . its the inside that i am having trouble with. i have the drawing but dont have photobucket to insert it can i copy and paste from my computer ?

here is the drawing link https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/top.jpg?w=f5de6a35

cnb


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome. You have found the right place for woodworking. A great group of people willing to help. Looking forward to see your projects and comments. Work safe in the shop and don't forget to use pushsticks.


----------

